# Christmas Shopping what to buy people?



## blueshoes (9 Nov 2006)

Ok so well bascially the title says it all, I am going out Saturday in the hope to find Christmas presents for all my familly friends etc.  Seeing as all the stuff is in the shops, plus I also hate the rush of to Christmas so I like to avoid it.

Will do one grocery shop nearer christmas.

Anyways I guess im wondering what is everyone buying there nearest and dearest?

I havent got a clue where to start im sure my sisters are sick of getting bubble bath every year  .

And any mum's out there what would you think was a great present from your daughter because I have no idea what to get mine as she has absolutely everything going!!

And my Dad my head wrecked allready thinking about it  

Thanks to anyone who has any ideas.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions


----------



## blueshoes (9 Nov 2006)

ok thanks clubman i didnt realise this would be a stb thread but anyways so you have no ideas for me?


----------



## Darth Vader (9 Nov 2006)

Always hard buying presents. For my Dad I would consider buying a limited edition of a drink that he likes, like Reme Martin Cognac althought with there being so much drink around at christmas anyway it loses its wow factor somewhat. 
For daughters/ sisters, a pair of shoes always goes down well, they could either pick a pair out or you could get a voucher for a nice shop. A voucher for a nice clothes shop would go well for a Mum as well. 
The only way to really nail it would be to go shopping with your family and see what catches their eye.


----------



## Purple (9 Nov 2006)

Books. Books for them all. If they don't like them tough luck, it's the thought that counts


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

Corsets? It's the taut that counts.


----------



## Purple (9 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Corsets? It's the taut that counts.


Not that busy today, eh?


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2006)

Jazzy numberplates and gofast stripes.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Not that busy today, eh?


Actually I'm just doing some _QA _on some punometer software that I knocked together.


----------



## Cahir (9 Nov 2006)

I'm about halfway through my christmas shopping.  I got my mam a bag.  Going to get my Dad a bottle of Middleton very rare.  Boyfriend is getting a digital camera and I have some presents for my friends too but I think they read this site so I can't say what they are.


----------



## BillK (9 Nov 2006)

Check out www.cafod.org.uk/worldgifts for something different.


----------



## Vanilla (9 Nov 2006)

Bottle/s of wine for everyone except husband and children. Husband is getting nothing ( in my defence, I will be getting nothing from husband either!) , children too young to know the difference so will get couple of relatively inexpensive gifts- winnie the pooh book and music box for toddler ( total expenditure €23) and clothes for baby so that toddler sees presents for both of them under the x-mas tree, and for the photos.


----------



## blueshoes (9 Nov 2006)

Hey guys,

Tanx some great tips.

Vanilla like you I have told my partner that i dont want anything for Christmas a cheap o card wud do me. I will prob get him a shirt or something but thats it.

On the kiddy front might get daughter one big present as its her birthday 4days before christmas and keep it till xmas day get some clothes too.  like you said she wont even know what day of the year it is!

Good idea on the drink idea for dad but wouldnt have a clue wot to buy!!


----------



## mf1 (9 Nov 2006)

I'm of the Bah Humbug brigade. 

I give the amount of money I could spend on Christmas presents to the Hospice and to Bothar. To me its more rewarding and more sensible. 

I and all my friends and family have too many things, we want for nothing, we need even less and I think Christmas is one long money spinning exercise. I have never understood why people buy crap for each other ( mostly it is crap - no offence to anyone who's posted ideas!) - I do know that its nice to give and receive presents but why get involved in the exhausting exercise at all when no-one needs anything and the money could be so much better used? 

mf


----------



## Guest109 (9 Nov 2006)

I always have looked on christmas as it is today as a capitalists bonanza time, christmas has been stolen from the children


----------



## Gordanus (9 Nov 2006)

mf1 said:


> I and all my friends and family have too many things, we want for nothing, we need even less



Hear, hear!   Am of the same opinion but haven't been able to persuade my family to STOP BUYING MY CR*P that'll end up at the charity shop before the week is out....................I've no room, I keep telling them.


----------



## june (9 Nov 2006)

you cant go wrong in a sports shop. jerseys, fleeces, helmets, hurleys.
literally a one stop shop.


----------



## liteweight (10 Nov 2006)

Last year my eldest daughter bought me a box of chocolates with a voucher for the Body Clinic attached. It was great as I booked an expensive facial which I wouldn't normally do.

The youngest bought me a beautiful handbag which I loved. Mr. LW and I decided we'd buy one another clothes to wrap and put under tree and then head off on holiday for New Year.


----------



## Cahir (10 Nov 2006)

blueshoes said:


> On the kiddy front might get daughter one big present as its her birthday 4days before christmas and keep it till xmas day get some clothes too.  like you said she wont even know what day of the year it is!



Having a Christmas birthday myself I can tell you that this is not a good idea (although maybe not too bad if the child is still young).  It feels like people are forgetting about your birthday.


----------



## Vanilla (10 Nov 2006)

Totally agree with mf1 that most of what I used to buy in the past for people was rubbish. Christmas presents are for children. But still like to give a token hence bottle/s of wine. Everyone seems to appreciate a bottle of wine or similar.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Nov 2006)

Vanilla said:


> Totally agree with mf1 that most of what I used to buy in the past for people was rubbish. Christmas presents are for children.


 
I had this, eh, exchange of differing opinions with my wife last night.

It has just got ridiculous ! Kids, nieces & nephews, parents, brothers & sisters - no issue.

Her sisters ? At a push.
Her sister's (current) significant others - do I really have to ? And it would keep my life simple if I wasn't getting nagged about '_ ... wants to know what to buy you for Christmas_'. I have everything I need and much of what I want.

I don't think I'm a Scrooge or a Grinch, but when it comes to presents, you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## ney001 (10 Nov 2006)

vouchers or books - only way to go


----------



## Purple (10 Nov 2006)

Gordanus said:


> haven't been able to persuade my family to STOP BUYING MY CR*P


Stop selling it to them! What's so special about your crap anyway?


----------



## blueshoes (10 Nov 2006)

cahir,

I see what your saying here. This will be her 2nd birthday, last year we got her a big present for birthday and some smaller ones.  Then got her a big xmas gift and some smaller things.

But it was unreal the amount of stuff that people turned up with for her, I mean half the stuff is in its orginal packaging in her room never being opened played with.  

She has grannies that love to spoil her so I dunno I guess I feel a bit mean but will get her something for her birthday but nothing extreme like we got her last year. Anyway we will be throwing a party for her, would never forget about her birthday bless her 2years old anyways


----------



## liteweight (10 Nov 2006)

I always remember when our eldest was about 4, I had really gone overboard with the presents. On Christmas morning the kids were delighted. Grandparents had been very generous too and the kids enjoyed unwrapping the presents and thanking everyone. When it came to thanking me, my daughter said "I got lots of lovely things from Santa and everyone. I know you didn't buy me anything Mummy but that's ok cos I love you very much". I'd forgotten to put my name on one of the parcels!


----------



## Purple (10 Nov 2006)

liteweight said:


> I always remember when our eldest was about 4, I had really gone overboard with the presents. On Christmas morning the kids were delighted. Grandparents had been very generous too and the kids enjoyed unwrapping the presents and thanking everyone. When it came to thanking me, my daughter said "I got lots of lovely things from Santa and everyone. I know you didn't buy me anything Mummy but that's ok cos I love you very much". I'd forgotten to put my name on one of the parcels!


Does that mean that there's no such thing as Santa????


----------



## liteweight (10 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Does that mean that there's no such thing as Santa????



Of course not! If you have a penchant for sitting in an ould man's lap sure can't you take it another step further and call him anything you like!


----------



## F. Kruger (10 Nov 2006)

Why not talk to the kids (and remind some of the adults) about those other kids that are not as fortunate as they themselves might be.

It is a good time to mould those mites into the helpful & selfless people that you want them to be. Their capacity to understand is phenomenal.


----------



## Gordanus (12 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Stop selling it to them! What's so special about your crap anyway?



Unlike anyone else's it doesn't stink!


----------



## jem (12 Nov 2006)

I am different to most of you so,
I like to splash out on herself and the kids at christmas likewise I always buypresents for brother , mother and some close friends.


----------



## ragazza (13 Nov 2006)

Yes, a lot of what you get at Christmas is just going to end up as clutter. Yesterday while tidying out my wardrobe I found some unused Christmas gifts from last year.

Gift vouchers are good, since the person can buy what they need - I generally get reflexology vouchers for my mum, for example.
Books are another popular choice.


----------

